# Airtel Router Password forgot and NetXpert not detecting my modem



## akhilc47 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have a airtel broadband connection which came with a Beetel 450TC3 wireless router. I'm able to access internet and I know my wifi password. However I can't go to my router settings since I forgot the router password. It was 'admin'/'admin' by default. By googling, I understand if I press the hardware button below the router I can reset it to factory default. If I do reset like this, will I have to configure it for airtel BB? How do I do that? I tried customer care but they won't even pick up the call.

My second problem is that, airtel technicians installed NetXpert on my laptop at the time of BB installation. And I can see some option to reset the router password in that. But the issue is that it's not detecting the router. But it says "Your modem cannot be detected". 

I would really appreciate if someone can come up with a solution for this. Thanks for reading.


----------



## sikandarbaqt (Oct 26, 2014)

The best way is to use the reset button in the device and then try getting the settings through a phone or an email from them. I know it is hard to catch hold of these guys.


----------



## akhilc47 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I've been trying to call them for hours now!! 121, 44444121(not working), 8045554444, but no luck


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

All you need to configure any adsl modem is vpi & vci values.For airtel it is 1 & 32 respectively.Go to internet connection settings,pick a connection & edit it to enter these values along with your username/password with rest of settings as default.When you reset your modem check that your pc lan ip address is something like 192.168.1.x as sometimes resetting modem/router also changes it & then you have to manually set your pc ip to access modem/router address.


----------

